# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [wax78] rejoint la modration

## Anomaly

wax78 vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les forums Java.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

